# Debating need some advice.Upgrading



## L1vEw1r3 (May 7, 2013)

Ok well I have money to upgrade cameras, My Lenses are 50mm 1.8 and 70-200mm F/4 L, I am debating should i Buy a 5D Classic and still have money to buy another L Lens. or Upgrade to the 5D Mark ii and just roll with the 2 lenses i currently have. I usually shoot high fashion.


----------



## goodguy (May 7, 2013)

Neither get the 6D


----------



## David444 (May 8, 2013)

.


----------



## stevensondrive (May 8, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Neither get the 6D



+1  I couldn't agree more!


----------



## goodguy (May 8, 2013)

stevensondrive said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Neither get the 6D
> ...



I think many people really overlook the 6D and what an awsome camera it really is.
Its no 5DIII but it was not designed to be a 5DIII, for many the 5DIII is an overkill and the 6D is just what you need but somehow they dont consider it and I think its a shame.


----------



## JohnTrav (May 8, 2013)

I have heard great things about the 6D and its image quality. Have not gotten to use one personally though yet. 

I would get the 5Dii if I were to be buying a 5D. The 5D classic does not offer some of the features I think you will need or shooting high fashion. Micro-adjustment being a big one as stated before.


----------



## Subitman (May 8, 2013)

If you're limited to those two choices and you're shooting just stills, get the classic 5D and save the money for lenses and other things you might want. Still image quality (even with the higher megapixels) have not improved that greatly or to a perceptible quality unless you make very large prints. But you're sold on that high megapixels or the video feature of the Mk ii, then go buy it. No review will persuade you otherwise.


----------



## LShooter (May 8, 2013)

I'd save and get a 6D or better yet, save more and get a 5d Mk III.  I would not even consider any other version of the 5 since there are newer "lesser" models that will do more than the older 5 models.


----------

